# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کتاب فیزیک خوب معرفی کنید

## Zigzag

سلام 
برا کنکور ۱۴۰۰ ،نوسانو با نوکنده خوندم ،حرکت و دینامیکو با قضاتی ،گرمارو با بهروزی ولی از هیچ کدوم راضی نبودم میشه ی کتاب تست معرفی کنید که اموزشش خوب باشه

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام 
> برا کنکور ۱۴۰۰ ،نوسانو با نوکنده خوندم ،حرکت و دینامیکو با قضاتی ،گرمارو با بهروزی ولی از هیچ کدوم راضی نبودم میشه ی کتاب تست معرفی کنید که اموزشش خوب باشه


پایت در چه حده؟

----------


## scorpion2020

> سلام 
> برا کنکور ۱۴۰۰ ،نوسانو با نوکنده خوندم ،حرکت و دینامیکو با قضاتی ،گرمارو با بهروزی ولی از هیچ کدوم راضی نبودم میشه ی کتاب تست معرفی کنید که اموزشش خوب باشه


به نظر من و خیلی ها خیلی سبز چهار جلدی روان ترین درسنامه رو داره و تست هاشم همه تیپ هارو پوشش داده ..!

----------


## Zigzag

> پایت در چه حده؟


متوسط

----------


## Zigzag

> به نظر من و خیلی ها خیلی سبز چهار جلدی روان ترین درسنامه رو داره و تست هاشم همه تیپ هارو پوشش داده ..!


ینی سال ب سالش؟

----------


## Fawzi

> متوسط


خیلی سبز فیزیک منبع خوبیه

----------


## Mohadeseh_b77

> سلام 
> برا کنکور ۱۴۰۰ ،نوسانو با نوکنده خوندم ،حرکت و دینامیکو با قضاتی ،گرمارو با بهروزی ولی از هیچ کدوم راضی نبودم میشه ی کتاب تست معرفی کنید که اموزشش خوب باشه


شگفت انگیز خیلی سبز از استاد شهریاری البته فقط برای دهم و دوازدهم بود پارسال اما گفتن که یازدهمش برای امسال میاد . اول پی دی اف اش رو نگاه کنید ببینید به سطح شما میخوره یا ن

----------


## Amirhossein..

برا اموزش که خیلی سبز خوبه ولی اگه برا تست بخوای اونم کنکور ۱۴۰۱با توجه به اینکه سال قبل توی کنکور درس شیمی سخت  بود و امسال هم ریاضی احتمالش زیاده که ۱۴۰۱هم فیزیک سخت و تقریبا غیر استاندارد باشه پس به همین خاطر منم کتاب نشر الگو رو توصیه میکنم که سوالاش یکم پیچیده و تقریبا غیر استاندارد هست البته توش سوالات غلط هم هست ها.

----------


## Zigzag

> خیلی سبز فیزیک منبع خوبیه


سال ب سالش ینی ؟

----------


## scorpion2020

> ینی سال ب سالش؟


نه فیزیک پایه +12 خیلی سبز هر کدوم دو جلده

----------


## AmirMorningstar

پایه و بیس اصلی کار، خیلی سبز و میکرو هست. به نظرم درسنامه خیلی سبز رو بخون، بعدش تستای خیلی سبز و میکرو رو بزن. (همین واسه ۶۰ درصد بسه)
بعد از اینکه این دو منبع تموم شد، مرحله بعدی شروع میشه که شما باید جون بکنی تا درصدت از ۶۰ بیاد بالا. کتاب موج آزمون نشر الگو رسما یک شاهکاره و اگر کامل زیر و روش کنی خیلی به ارتقا درصدت کمک میکنه. بعد از اینکه تمومش کردی برو سراغ سه سطحی.
مرحله آخر برای جمع بندی فصل آزمون خیلی خوبه و نکات رو خوب مرور میکنه.

کتاب جمع بندی خیلی سبز رو هم بخر که هر وقت در ۲۴ ساعت شبانه روز احساس کردی یه مطلب یادت رفته، فوری بری سراغ فصل مورد نظر و اون بخش رو مرور کنی. این کتاب راحت بهت این امکان رو میده که کل یک فصل رو تو یه ساعت مرور کنی.

اگر وقت اضافی داشتی، کتابای دهم یازدهم دوازدهم نشر الگو رو هم بزن ضرر نداره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## melodii

اگر فیزیک ضعیفی دارید ،، کتاب فیزیک خیلی سبز پایه به پایه بخرید . یعنی دهم خیلی سبز ، یازدهم خیلی سبز و دوازدهم خیلی سبز . کتاب جامع مناسب شما نیست . 
شاید کتاب‌های پایه به پایه تعداد صفحات خیلی زیاد بشه ولی تست خیلی زیاد داره و آموزش خوبی هم داره . بنظر من جامع مناسب شما نیست

----------


## dr.eliot

فیزیک چهارجلدی خیلی سبز کافی کافیه درکنارش برای آشنایی با  تیپ بیشتر سوالات و آماده شدن بیشترهم اگه دوست داشتین موج آزمون بخرین فوق العادس ترکیب این دو

----------


## Unicorn_m

چهارجلدی خیلی سبز خیلی کتاب خوبیه
اگر سطحت بالاست و تستای چالشی تر میخوای چهارجلدی الگو
البته الگو درسنامه خوبی نداره

----------

